# Bankkonto.



## Stick (18. Jan 2005)

Moin

und zwar brüchte ich einen ansatz für dieses bankkonto:




> Programmiert werden soll eine Klasse BankKonto. Es sollen drei Instanzvariable enthalten sein:
> String name (Name des Kontoinhabers)
> int kontonummer (Kontonummer)
> double kontostand (Kontostand)
> ...



LG


----------



## AlArenal (18. Jan 2005)

[edit by stevg]sorry AlArena, dass ich deinen Code lösche, aber wir lösen hier keine Hausaufgaben.[/edit]

_rausgenommener Code_

Einfach mal eben runtergeschrieben, ohen Test. Bitte sehr gut anschauen und überlegen wie es funktioniert, warum es funktioniert und was du halt sonst noch so draus lernen kannst...


----------



## mic_checker (18. Jan 2005)

Hast du denn noch gar keinen Ansatz?

Eigentlich steht schon alles direkt vor dir , du musst es nur noch in java "übersetzen".

Als kleine Starthilfe:


```
BankKonto()
{
this(0,0,"undefined");
}

BankKonto(int kontonummer,double kontostand,String name)
{
this.kontonummer=kontonummer;
this.kontostand=kontostand;
this.name=name;
}
```

müsste so eigentlich stimmen....Implementier einfach die restlichen Methoden so wie es in Aufgabestellung steht. Wenn du ein konkretes Problem hast....helfen die leute dir hier gerne.

@stevq: hoffe es ist ok wenn ich das bisschen code oben poste, wollte ihm ne kleine starthilfe geben...


----------



## AlArenal (18. Jan 2005)

Wenn der mic das darf, will ich das auch dürfen! *kreisch* 

Sonst schmoll ich!


----------



## dotlens (18. Jan 2005)

Es ist nett gemeint von dir AlArenal. aber so lernt der andere nichts....
mic Checker hat wenigstens nicht den ganzen code geschrieben...


----------



## AlArenal (18. Jan 2005)

Naja, das ist die Art von Kleinkram, mit dem ich mich auch nie gerne abgegeben habe. In den entsprechenden Büchern hab ich mir gar nicht die Mühe gemacht sowas zu coden, weils pillepalle ist. Ich hab mir den fertigen Sourcecode angesehen und daraus meine Schlüsse gezogen.

Hab mir lieber meine eigenen Aufgaben gestellt. In diesem Beispiel hätte mir die Datenbankanbindung und die Transaktionen gefehlt..


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (18. Jan 2005)

da steht doch eigentlich alles in der aufgabe...
du weist wieviele und welche konstruktoren du machens sollst, du kennst die parameter, du kennst die rückgabewerte u.s.w.
der rest ist nur noch logisch (beim einzahlen wird kontostand erhöht u.s.w.)


----------

